# Censorshi*



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

See what I did there? :cool2:

People swear on this forum, and why not? It's for adults discussing adult topics e.g. steroids

Everybody just gets around it by changing a letter so we all know what the offensive word is and so will younger people visiting the forum, so I don't think there is a point in having a swear word censor.

*My suggestion:* All users have 'word censor' auto-enabled but there should be an option within our control panels to turn if off if we choose to.

Thank you for reading.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

pm ashcrapper to remove the swear filter ...

**** .


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

i'll give you reps if you can start a thread without posting a picture in it


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

t4tremendous said:


> i'll give you reps if you can start a thread without posting a picture in it


Stop following me!

and no, I can't do it  It's like an OCD.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

t4tremendous said:


> i'll give you reps if you can start a thread without posting a picture in it


It's his trademark, stop picking on him lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

sigh, if you can't beat em, join em :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

rectus said:


> Stop following me!
> 
> and no, I can't do it  It's like an OCD.


fck it have some reps anyway, and fatstuff for being a KFC inspired athlete


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't know what reps do, but thanks.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

t4tremendous said:


> sigh, if you can't beat em, join em :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 75663


After recent threads on here I now know the score, no saying "I would do that" and no swearing. Thats fair enough I always like to follow rules and think they are great but I like this picture and would love to have a jolly good conversation with this fine lady, but you know sometimes I feel like telling the truth, I would fcuking love to bone that.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

rectus said:


> See what I did there? :cool2:
> 
> *My suggestion:* All users have 'word censor' auto-enabled but there should be an option within our control panels to turn if off if we choose to.


Post a poll to members can vote.

Depending on what everyone wants we can consider making changes.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

no ****ing need for a poll boss.... the method of getting round the swear filter must be handed down by board members... kinda like a right of passage

shit!


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

S*HIT TW**AT CU**NT*

Easy even with the swear stopper on. NO ****.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

:huh: How did you...


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Part of my Jedi Training. Soz cant spill the beans. NO ****


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

like i said pm ashcrapper you find out you **** ....


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I am not ready yet, Master _0_


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

This is just my opinion as an old fart is that there is a time and place for the foul language and whilst it is neccesary somemtimes l much prefer it the way it is..


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ewen said:


> like i said pm ashcrapper you find out you **** ....


This is true

The twat will give you a code that will need to be PM'd to Lorian or Katy and they will have the swear filter disabled.... Worked for me! the **** won't hesitate to tell you the code


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Breda said:


> This is true
> 
> The twat will give you a code that will need to be PM'd to Lorian or Katy and they will have the swear filter disabled.... Worked for me! the **** won't hesitate to tell you the code


its a great system in place i gotta hand it to whoever thought of the process ....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> This is just my opinion as an old fart is that there is a time and place for the foul language and whilst it is neccesary somemtimes l much prefer it the way it is..


**** off ya ole bastard :lol:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Milky said:


> This is just my opinion as an old fart is that there is a time and place for the foul language and whilst it is neccesary somemtimes l much prefer it the way it is..


A change isn't going to promote more foul language, the language on this forum is already atrocious. It's about accepting that fact and adapting to it for the sake of usability.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> This is just my opinion as an old **** is that there is a time and place for the foul language and whilst it is neccesary somemtimes l much prefer it the way it is..


Fixed for you

We are trying to demonstate that things as far as swearing is concernd do not need to change


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

*co**ck sucking j**izz eater. I am dislexic , dispracsic , and diagnostic and i still worked it out. How big a hint do u need ?*


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

keep it how it is better to swear like it is ..that if you ****en feel the need to


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I'll vote for this new muthafuuckin freedom!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Just to clear it up, I am not interested in typing swear words.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

bennyrock said:


> *co**ck sucking j**izz eater. I am dislexic , dispracsic , and diagnostic and i still worked it out. How big a hint do u need ?*


I see the army has taught you well fellow one!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

heres a subtle hint mother ****ers


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

**** all you hoes get a grip


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

****ing trying something


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Breda said:


> heres a subtle hint mother ****ers


mother ****ers


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

> ]Post a poll to members can vote.
> 
> Depending on what everyone wants we can consider making changes.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

twat piss ****


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I did, it's in the general section. People are going a bit mental over it for some reason...


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

mother****ING ****S


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

****ing ****s


----------

